# Biggest printing company



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

What is America's biggest t-shirt printing company? What is their annual gross revenue and net profit? I'm talking about the kind of company that prints shirts for schools, sports teams, corporations, and stuff like that, not a company like "Life is good" and "Johnny Cupcakes" that does their own designs and is branding oriented.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Stahls??

Most are Mom/Pops in local markets.


----------



## etshirt (May 8, 2008)

I own a small silk print business in Montréal canada and I print for school unions I do runs for 1000 t-shirt at the time we have a gross revenue of about 180 k. But Im my building there is a huge printer called Special-T they print for Nike, Reebook, Triple Five Soul and all the Huge even they don't do runs under 10 000 t-shirt they even manufactuer there t-shirt over sea and they gross revenue is 7 millions about a year. that what we call a big printer. If you have any other question just post them ill answer the best I can


----------



## kathbath (Nov 6, 2007)

Stahls!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steelheader100 (Jan 18, 2007)

There is an article on the top volume shops in this months Impressions Magazine. 
Check it out here:

http://www.impressionsmag.com/impressions/photos/stylus/28329-TopVolume08.pdf


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

Steelheader100 said:


> There is an article on the top volume shops in this months Impressions Magazine.
> Check it out here:
> 
> http://www.impressionsmag.com/impressions/photos/stylus/28329-TopVolume08.pdf


THanks, that was an interesting read!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, Impressions Magazine comes out with the high volume shops issue every year I think. I don't know that all screen printers report to them, but it will give you an idea of some of the numbers larger printers do.


----------

